# Neue Graffikkarte bis max 250€



## Mageleo (27. Februar 2016)

So zu meinen System.

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P

CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor, 3200 MHz, 4 Kern(e), 4 logische(r) Prozessor(en)
Arbeitspeicher: 12 GB 1600MHZ

momentane Graffikkarte

HD 5850

Die Graffikkarte sollte gut Funktionieren mit

World Of Warcraft Legion,Counter Strike Go, ARK, GTA 5, Mordors Schatten Middle Earth, Watch Dogs, Project Cars, und Später auch Weitere Spiele


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2016)

In dem gewünschten Preissegment
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/4096MB-Asus-Radeon-R9-380X-Strix-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1021836.html

Aber ehrlich gesagt, mein Bauchgefühl meint, dass du gerade bei Wünschen wie ARK und Project Cars, sowie dem Zukunftsgedanken, du auch mal über eine neue CPU nachdenken solltest ... Was dann wieder ein neues Board erfordert, vor allem (gerade für die Karten in deinem gewünschten Preissegment) mit PCIe 3.0 statt 2.0.


----------



## Mageleo (6. März 2016)

Hallo wie groß ist der unteschied zwischen

der R9 380X Strix OC

und der *Asus Matrix ATI Radeon HD 7970 Platinum*


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2016)

Minimal.

 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-Radeon-Grafikkarte-255597/Tests/R9-380X-Test-Review-1178241/

 

Scroll  zu den Benchmarks und schaue 280X vs. 380X 

 

Die 280X entspricht der 7970


----------



## Mageleo (6. März 2016)

Hallo

Ich Wollte demnächst folgende sachen ersetzen

Durch ein

Asus Crosshair V Formula(evtl. -z Variante)

Asus Matrix Ati Radeon Hd7970 Platinum

AMD FX Series FX-8350

 

Meinen Arbeitspeicher würde ich gerne Behalten

6GB DDR 1600 mhz und

Meine Festplatten 2 x 1 TB und eine 128GB

 

lohnen sich die verbesserungen?


----------



## eMJay (6. März 2016)

Also du willst jetzt nicht wirklich ein 160 Euro CPU auf 180 Euro MB... das steht nicht im Verhältnis.

 

Meine Empfehlung wäre jetzt wenn du unbedingt den DDR3 Speicher behalten willst folgendes:

 

CPU: E3 1231v3 ca. 210 Euro

Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Pro3 ca. 90 Euro

Dann würde ich da du jetzt schon Geld gespart hast eine anständige aktuelle Grafikkarte kaufen. Da du mit der 7970 wohl Probleme bekommst außer du kaufst die gebraucht was ich niemals machen würde. Die 7970 gibt es neu nicht wirklich. 

Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 390 Nitro oder eine GTX 970 

Vom Preis sollte es aufs gleich kommen. 

 

Festplatte sind ok. Die 128GB wird wohl eine SSD sein. 

 

Hier noch ein vergleich der CPU´s http://www.technikaffe.de/cpu_vergleich-amd_fx_8350-7-vs-intel_xeon_e3_1231_v3-437

Dem nach solltest du mit dem Intel sogar mehr Power haben als mit dem AMD.

 

Wenn du dann noch Geld über hast würde ich mir einen 16 GB RAM kit kaufen für ca. 70Euro  oder 8GB für 35 Euro.

6 GB hört sich für mich nach 4 und 2 GB oder 2x2 und 2x1 was nicht wirklich vorteilhaft ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. März 2016)

1) Kaufe dir keine AMD-CPU. Es ist nach wie vor so, dass AMD-CPUs Performance-mäßig hinterherhinken. Vor allem bei Spielen wie ARK.

2) Wieso willst du eine Grafikkarte von 2011 / 2012?

3) Wie eMJay schon sagte: Wieso 6GB RAM? Entweder 8GB oder 16GB. Idealerweise die gleichen Module. Sonst hast du hier möglicherweise einen neuen Flaschenhals.

"Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei Mal", bewahrheitet sich immer wieder.


----------



## wicked_Shaman (7. März 2016)

Das Problem bei Hardware ist, dass du theoretisch am besten immer gleich das Gesamtpaket austauscht sodass alles gut zusammen passt. Dir heute eine Karte um die 200-250&#8364; zu empfehlen ist eigentlich unmöglich da es zwangsweise alter Käse sein wird.

Worauf du achten solltest:
-Aktuell geht der Trend in Richtung 8GB VRAM bei Grafikkarten. Hat aktuell wohl kaum Mehrwert und es wird da auch etwas geschummelt aber wozu jetzt eine mit 4GB kaufen wenn du dich dann in einem Jahr darüber ärgerst.

-Wie vorher schon erwähnt am besten eine intel CPU wie ein i5 oder ein i7. Das K hinter den Zahlen gibt an dass du die CPU auch übertakten könntest. (zB i5 6600K) Die 6 vorn gibt an dass es die aktuelle 6e Generation ist. Die älteren CPUs sind aber   auch nicht preiswerter weil sie auch nicht schlechter sind.

-Leider brauchst du dann auch ein neues Mainboard wegen der Sockel.

-Dann natürlich gleich ein Mainboard mit PCI-E 3.0 (Du kannst aber auch eine PCI-E 3.0 Karte auf einen 2.0 Slot stecken und hast kaum Verlust) - Sollten die aber eigtl schon alle haben.

-RAM am besten immer im Dual-Channel (zB: 2x 4GB, 2x 8G.

-Rüstest du soweit auf, brauchst du selbstverständlich ein neues Netzteil.

-Kaufst du eine Grafikkarte mit zB 3 Lüftern, musst du gucken ob das Teil überhaupt in dein Case passt.

 

Spar dir die 250&#8364;, leg in den nächsten Monaten drauf und greif zB zu einer Radeon R9 390 mit 8GB VRAM die bei ca. 330&#8364; liegt von imho vertrauenswürdigen Herstellern wie Saphire, MSI, XFX oder Gigabyte. 

Mainboard ca. 90&#8364; (Inkl. sehr guter Soundchips usw.. ) und die CPU gibt es für ca. 250&#8364; (i5).

2x 8GB RAM-Kits gibt es für ca 60-80&#8364;.

Und siehe da, schon bist du bei ca. 750&#8364; ohne neues Gehäuse.. 

Die 250&#8364; nur in eine Grafikkarte zu stecken würde dir in deinem Fall einfach nicht wirklich etwas bringen. Du würdest nur alten "Schrott" von vor 4 Jahren kaufen.

 

Solltest du dir jetzt überlegen ein komplett neues System anzuschaffen und zu Hardware greifen wie einem i5 und einer Grafikkarte um die 300&#8364;, tu dir bitte selbst den Gefallen und hau den Kram nicht in ein 40&#8364; Gehäuse..

Es gibt Gründe weshalb der Markt auch Gehäuse um die 80-100&#8364; bietet.. Eine Karte wie die R9 390 nach ganz unten zu packen und den PC im besten Fall noch auf den Boden zu stellen solltest du vermeiden! 

 

An Grafikkarten wird momentan meist eh die R9 390 bzw. die GTX 970 empfohlen.

Noch was: Hohe Zahlen sind nicht gleich immer gut wie du an dem RAM erkennst. Dual-Channel RAM ist so aufgebaut dass er mit 2x4GB RAM überholt mit 2x3+1x4. Gilt auch für die GPU an den intel CPU's. Die können externe Grafikkarten überholen heutzutage.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2016)

-Aktuell geht der Trend in Richtung 8GB VRAM bei Grafikkarten.


Das ist der einzige Punkt, den ich so nicht 100% unterschreiben würde. ^^
Aktuell habe ich 6GB VRAM und bis auf zwei Early Access-Titel (ARK und SC) und einen absoluten Programmierkrüppel (Batman Arkham Knight), brauchte bisher kein Spiel auf Ultra bei UHD mehr wie 3 GB, schwankend +- 200MB.


----------



## wicked_Shaman (7. März 2016)

Das ist der einzige Punkt, den ich so nicht 100% unterschreiben würde. ^^
Aktuell habe ich 6GB VRAM und bis auf zwei Early Access-Titel (ARK und SC) und einen absoluten Programmierkrüppel (Batman Arkham Knight), brauchte bisher kein Spiel auf Ultra bei UHD mehr wie 3 GB, schwankend +- 200MB.

Ich kann das leider bei mir nicht selbst testen, da meine Karte mit 1GB VRAM immer bei 80-100% Auslastung ist wenn sowas wie Black Desert Online an ist.

Ich habe meine "Info" aus der PC Games Hardware die meinte, ohne Umschweife direkt 8GB VRAM zu empfehlen.

 

Bei mir soll auch eine neue Karte rein und selbst greife ich auch zu keiner mit 8GB VRAM da es bei mir auch Overkill wäre wenn man bedenkt was sonst so im PC steckt.

Natürlich reicht auch erstmal sowas wie eine GTX 960, aber empfohlen wird eben überall nur 8GB, damit man nicht nächstes Jahr noch mal einkauft  Aber vll. gilt das auch eher nur für Hardware-Nerds.

 

Freut mich aber natürlich wenn das tatsächlich der einzige Punkt in meiner Wall of Text ist die du zu bemängeln hast


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2016)

Mein privates Setup läuft eh außerhalb der Wertungen hier


----------



## M-r1980 (14. März 2016)

Hey, 

ich würde dir eine AMD Radeon HD 7850 empfehlen, die Grafikkarte ist günstig und WOW läuft.


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2016)

Hey, 

ich würde dir eine AMD Radeon HD 7850 empfehlen, die Grafikkarte ist günstig und WOW läuft.  

 

Leider der schlechteste Tipp hier bisher. Er wollte aufrüsten, keine Rückschritte machen und es ging auch nicht um "Hauptsache läuft".


----------



## eMJay (14. März 2016)

Ganz davon abgesehen ging es nicht nur um wow....


----------



## Mageleo (28. März 2016)

Hallo

Was ist der unterschied zwischen

https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/4GB-STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1185388?event=search

u.

https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/GeForce-STRIX-GTX970-DC2-4GD5-Grafikkarte/html/product/1200121?event=search

 

und was heist Retail?

und warum ist der stromverbrauch um knapp 100 watt unterschiedlich?


----------



## Mageleo (28. März 2016)

Also Zum Setup

ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Intel I5 6600k Skylake Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH Edition
16GB DDR4

steht aber auch im ersten Beitrag


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2016)

Das ist das gleiche Modell, die erste ist nur von Haus aus übertaktet. Das erklärt auch den unterschiedlichen "Verbrauch".

Retail ist die normale Verkauffassung mit allem was dazu gehört, also Packung, Anleitung, CD etc.
Dagegen steht noch Bulk, das ist einfach Plain geliefert, ohne Karton etc. Manchmal auch ohne Kabel.


----------



## Mageleo (28. März 2016)

Hallo Also die erste die Übertaktet sein soll!

Verbraucht weniger als die nicht übertaktete das wunderte mich ja schon 

und dann noch als Retail Version sprich mit Allen sachen die Man braucht?

kannst du mir zu der Grafikkarte Raten? und zum Restlichen System?

https://www.alternate.de/html/product/compare/page.html?cmd=add&articleId=1200121

das ist der vergleich


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2016)

Strix geht immer ^^ Bei den "Verbrauchs"-Angaben stimmt irgendwas nicht. Die 970er haben im Schnitt zwischen 145 - 180 Watt Leistungsaufnahme. Unter vollast ca. 250 Ich glaube nicht, dass die Angaben da korrekt sind. ^^
Und zum Rest: Wenn du die CPU übertakten willst, klar, warum nicht.

Aber @ Grafikkarte würde ich die nehmen:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/4096MB-MSI-GeForce-GTX-970-Gaming-4G-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_976948.html

Nach 0 Uhr bestellen, dann ist der Versand kostenfrei.


----------



## Mageleo (28. März 2016)

Darf ich fragen warum? Oder ist es "nur der Preisunterschied"


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2016)

Mal abgesehen vom Preis, ist die MSI in Benchmarks (wenn auch nur ganz wenig) einen Tick vor der Strix. 

Noch etwas mehr Vorsprung hat wohl Gigabytes G1 Gaming. 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/4096MB-Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-970-Gaming-G1-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_976945.html

 

Das sind bei allen Modellen aber nur wirklich winzige, prozentuale Unterschiede im Einstelligen Bereich, am Ende entscheidet der Geldbeutel.

 

Btw. kann es wohl(!) bei allen Modellen zu Spulenfiepen kommen, aber muss nicht. Kann man ja ggfs. dann tauschen. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2016)

Vom "Spulenfiepen" hab ich auch schon gehört. Hatte da auch Bedenken gehabt bei meiner Asus Strix 970. Kann das aber nicht nachvollziehen. War vielleicht auch nur der Tinnitus bei den anderen dran schuld.


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2016)

Vom "Spulenfiepen" hab ich auch schon gehört. Hatte da auch Bedenken gehabt bei meiner Asus Strix 970. Kann das aber nicht nachvollziehen. War vielleicht auch nur der Tinnitus bei den anderen dran schuld. 

Ich vermute eher, das war/ist eine ältere Produktionscharge.

 

 

Aber mal davon ab, die 970er entsprechen doch eh nicht dem Budget des Ursprungs-Topics, oder?


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2016)

Naja, entweder 250,- &#8364; für 'ne ältere Karte ausgeben, mit der man wahrscheinlich die genannten Spiele auch nicht wirklich besser spielen kann oder nochmal 150,- &#8364; drauflegen und dann erstmal was modernes haben, womit man die nächsten 3-4 Jahre gut leben kann.


----------



## squats (29. März 2016)

hab vor 4Wochen für meinen Neffen die MSI 970 für 260&#8364; mit Rechnung in der Bucht geschossen, angenehmer Preis


----------



## Mageleo (29. März 2016)

Naja ob ich für 250 Euro ne Graka kaufe oder 300 aber wenn ich für 300 länger Freude dran  habe macht es wohl eher Sinn  einmal. Mehr auszugeben


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2016)

Klar. Weißt ja, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## Mageleo (29. März 2016)

Daher  bezahle ich jetzt ein wenig mehr anstatt  2 mal zu kaufen


----------



## eMJay (29. März 2016)

Btw. kann es wohl(!) bei allen Modellen zu Spulenfiepen kommen, aber muss nicht. Kann man ja ggfs. dann tauschen. ^^  
 

Hab davon nur bei ATI Karten gehört.


----------

